# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  آموزش ویدئویی جامع و رایگان الکسا

## diako98

وقتی حرف از الکسا مطرح می شود، بیشتر ما یاد رتبه الکسا میفتیم. رتبه ای که نشان دهنده میزان بازدید یک سایت نسبت به سایت های دیگر است و هر چه رتبه الکسای آن کمتر باشد یعنی آن سایت بازدید کننده بیشتری دارد. در این آموزش ما کاری با رتبه الکسا نداریم.
الکسا علاوه بر رتبه بندی سایت ها، ابزارهای تحلیل سئویی بسیار زیادی دارد که می تواند سئوکارها را در تحلیل سایت ها کمک کند. ابزارهایی برای بررسی سئوی داخلی سایت، ابزارهایی برای یافتن کلیدواژه های جدید، ابزارهایی برای تحلیل رقبا از نظر سورس ورودی ها، بک لینک ها و غیره. ما در ۳ ویدیو همه این بخش ها رو به شما آموزش خواهیم داد.برای مشاهده ویدئوها روی آموزش الکسا کلیک کنید

----------

